# Poor Response Abandoned Cycle



## Avril (May 3, 2005)

Hi Everyone

I had an IVF cycle abandoned last week due to a poor response.

I have approached IVF without much research as I always took the view that the Doctors know best and for me personally it would cause more stress to know all the ins and out of treatment

Now I need to know to go back to the clinic for my follow up.

I was on 5mg of Monogon and this was put up to 6mg on Day 4, the highest dose, after three more injections and my second scan it was abandoned. I had produced three follicles. The Doctor was very negative saying I was one of the 20 % of women who didn't respond. i also had a very low blood test result.  

Now I am reading that some clinics try with a minimum of three?? Also some are stimulated for longer some test FSH every month I had an Ovarian Stress Test once. I was also on the pill the previous month to get rid of the cyst and this I think effects Follicle growth. 

I am very confused and distressed.

My partner has partial absence of the VAS and we were going to have ICSI as his sperm mobility could be low. When he was diagnosed originally they said it might be worth having a Vasogram but thought ICSI made financial and practical sense. I also had to stop to get two large fibroids removed. It has taken along time to get here and now it looks like we won't get a chance.

Have you any suggestions of what I need to find out or pursue


----------



## marzy (Apr 28, 2004)

hi avril
im not a nurse but with everyones 1st go at fertility treatment its trial and error ref drugs dose and response etc....
i know it takes a long time to get here but they are the experts .......
2nd time around they could change the type of drugs or you could be adamant they no matter how many follies you wish to proceed to ec and e t 
if i were you id find as much info as poss and write down all your questions for your follow up and see what options are open to you .. we are all different and respond differently to the drugs
hope this helps
marzy


----------



## Ruth (Aug 6, 2004)

I would echo what Marzy said. It is trial and error and I would def. suggest trying again on maximum dosage and insist on egg collection even if 3 follicles again.

Ruth


----------

